# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Carski i aerobik

## Tulipanka1

Znate li cure kada se nakon carskoga može početi sa vježbanjem, konkretno s aerobikom?

----------


## Mirta30

ako trbušnjaci nisu rezani možeš početi kada se osjetiš spremnom, aerobic je dosta naporan i iscrpljuje, osim toga obrati pažnju na mliječnu kiselinu i dojenje.
Možda da izabereš neki pasivniji način vježbanja?!

----------


## Tulipanka1

uh,uh! ne znam jesu li mi rezani mišići! :/  dr.koji me operirao radi u bolnici pa je teže doći do njega...
inače, ne dojim pa tu ne bi bilo problema.
hvala mirta na odgovoru  :Love:

----------


## Mirta30

u principu, ako je casrki hitan ili ako nema dovoljno članova u ekipi režu se trbušnjaci, u protivnom se razmiču i pridržavaju
(nisam medicinar ali čula sam da je takva praksa)

----------


## Mony

Fizioterapeutica u bolnici je rekla za normalan carski 3-6 mjeseci bez napora.
Mozda da ne krenes odmah s aerobikom, vec pilatesom, jogom ili sl.

----------


## ASTRA

rodila sam prije tri mj.carskim rezom (planiranim, ali ne znam jesu li mi rezani trbušnjaci), MM jučer kupio sobni bicikl i ja bih vozila svaki dan pola sata, znate li nešto o tome?

----------


## Mirta30

> rodila sam prije tri mj.carskim rezom (planiranim, ali ne znam jesu li mi rezani trbušnjaci), MM jučer kupio sobni bicikl i ja bih vozila svaki dan pola sata, znate li nešto o tome?


znamo samo toliko koliko nam ti kažeš  :Grin:  

Mislim da nema frke, još ukoliko to odradiš odmah nakon podoja

----------


## marči

prije 6 mjeseci rodila carski.

mjesec dana idem na kombinaciju areobica, stepa, pilatesa....i sve normalno izdržavam. u početku su mi malo teže išli trbušnjaci, ali i to polako dolazi na svoje. 
probaj doma napraviti 2,3  trbušnjaka pa ćeš vidjeti što možeš...trebala bi sve normalno.
 8)

----------

